# China earthquake: IVF offered for grieving parents



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

China will reverse sterilisation procedures and offer in-vitro fertilisation for parents who lost their only children in the Sichuan earthquake.

The scheme is part of a relaxation of China's strict one-child policy for victims of the May 12 disaster, Xinhua, the state news agency, reported.

Medical teams will be deployed into the affected region and will counsel parents and offer to help them start a new family, said Zhang Shikun, director of the science and technology bureau of the National Population and Family Planning Commission.

"The team, comprised of experts on child-bearing, will conduct surgery in the quake-hit areas to provide technological support for those wanting to give birth to another," Mr Zhang said.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/2085595/China-earthquake-IVF-offered-for-grieving-parents.html


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for that link.  My first thoughts about the school collapsing and the children dying were of their parents and the fact that they were all only children. This really upset me.  I just hope they can help all the people who require help.

As the mother of an only child this is my greatest nightmare and if my current fertility journey ends without a second child I am going to need help overcoming and living with fears and preventing over protectiveness.  Having said this, only last week a family lost their  2 sons through an accident on the motorway involving a professional footballer.

Jane


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

I wish the NHS would take note of this..I was refused IVF and the NHS on the grounds that I have already had one child..sadly they do not take into account the fact that he is now gone

I also think they should lock up that footballer and throw away the key!
Nikki


----------

